# Mubarak fined



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ousted President Mubarak fined £20m for cutting mobile and Internet services during Egyptian revolution protests
By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
Last updated at 12:08 AM on 29th May 2011

Comments (3)
Add to My Stories
Share

Allegations: As well as the substantial fine, Mubarak also faces accusations of killing protesters
An Egyptian administrative court fined ousted President Hosni Mubarak and two former officials 540 million Egyptian pounds for cutting mobile and Internet services during protests in January.
In the first court ruling to be made against Mubarak since he was ousted on Feb. 11, the former president also faced more serious charges, including ordering the killing of protesters, a charge which could carry the death penalty.
A judicial source said the administrative court fined Mubarak 200 million Egyptian pounds (£20m), former Prime Minister Ahmed Nazif 40 million Egpytian pounds (£4m), and former Interior Minister Habib al-Adli 300 million pounds (£31m).


Read more: Ousted President Mubarak fined £20m for cutting mobile and Internet services in January protests | Mail Online


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Although his lawyer claims Mubarak only has a million dollars in assets....

Mubarak wealth no more than $1 milllion: lawyer | Reuters


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why would they start telling the truth now?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Have you seen this interview with his lawyer?

Mubarak denies ordering Egyptian protesters shot, lawyer says - CNN.com


----------

